# moobs or gynecomastia



## Jcon (Oct 12, 2010)

hey im 16 and i started working out june 2010 i went on an extreme anorexic diet which i probably shouldnt have for 3 months in order to lose fat 2 weeks ago i realized i lost alot of fat but my body still looks disgustin i made abs back muscles a chest but my nipples are still huge and inflated and i researched it and iy seems to be called gynecomastia or something and it costs 5 grand to get rid of i lost all my motivation after reading this and havent been dieting for about a month so far and gaining all that fat i lost back whats the point? so is there anyway to get rid of this without surgery or any reason for me to keep working out?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you will know nothing for sure until you see a doctor. I would recommend that.


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm in the same situation, and funnily enough I found out what it was when I was sixteen as well. I know that this may seem dismissive, but it's truly nothing to stress over. A HUGE amount of guys have this, including many famous athletes. But it bothered me just as much as it does you, so I went to a cosmetic surgeon to have it taken care of. However, when the doctor first inspected me, he told me that it didn't really make me look abnormal at all. What made me decide not to go through with the surgery was when he said that it actually made me look pretty built and muscular, and that he had guys coming in who were getting procedures which made their chest look more like mine.
It may stick out and make you feel self conscious now, but I promise you that in a few years your body will grow into it. It's a blessing in disguise. My friends are baffled, because I lift half of the weight that they do, but I look twice their size. It'll get better, I promise


----------



## Jcon (Oct 12, 2010)

well i do lots of dieting and cardio excercices n dieting so i dont want to look too big so i guess being lean and strong is out of the question i should just look big and eat more?


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

Jcon said:


> well i do lots of dieting and cardio excercices n dieting so i dont want to look too big so i guess being lean and strong is out of the question i should just look big and eat more?


Yep, embrace your size, because pretty soon everyone else will envy it


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Keep working out and eating right, never ever starve yourself to lose weight. Try wall push ups there a great workout.


----------



## Jcon (Oct 12, 2010)

lonely badger said:


> Keep working out and eating right, never ever starve yourself to lose weight. Try wall push ups there a great workout.


i can do 50 pushups in a minute lol dont think walls gonna help thx anyways tho and hey so u guys sed that i should be getting my calories ye ill do that but only reason i diet is cuz i do these ab workouts whoch require dieting in order to get rid of stomach fat so i guess solution is to eat alot just eat healthy ?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

You cannot get rid of breast tissue with just excercise. If your moobs are just made up of fat then you shouldnt need surgery, just a lot of gym time instead. But if you actually have breast gland then surgery is the only way.

I know because i used to have gynecomastia and i tried everything to get rid of them, eventually ended up having surgery and very pleased with the results.


----------



## zeramis (Oct 25, 2010)

check out the gynecomastia forums. huge community dedicated to manboobism. Outlook isn't too bleak.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Try doing some bench pressing (both flat and inclined) and some cable cross overs. Those will tighten up the chest muscles as well as burn some fat in there.

Have you not noticed that almost all the women who do weights have smaller breasts than the average? It tightens everything in there and builds muscle.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

I had my breasts examined by a doctor today, just an hour ago. I've been extremely worried about their large size recently. Either they've grown or I'm just noticing them more now. The doctor looked them over, prodded them a bit, and concluded that the excess tissue was just fat! He also told me they just weren't that big in the first place, and that most surgeons wouldn't bother with such a mild case. If I lose some weight, he said, they should melt away. What a relief! 

To any other fellows who are worrying about gynecomastia: just see a doctor. They'll tell you what's up.


----------

